# Propane regulators/needle valve



## delearyous (Jun 9, 2017)

Does anyone know if I went to a needle valve kit, if it is high pressure or low pressure and at what psi should the kit be? 10psi, 20psi?

There are many brands including Bayou classic.

Thinking about using it on my 24" vault smoker.

Any info would be helpful.

thanks,

Delearyous


----------



## daveomak (Jun 16, 2017)

Below are adjustable regulators with needle valves...   If you want lower flow to reduce the heat output, you don't need high pressure.... 

ALSO, you may need to adjust the burner to accommodate the lower propane flow...   Something like this works well......













Propane Burner adjustment.png



__ daveomak
__ May 10, 2017






https://smile.amazon.com/gp/search/...lator+and+needle+valve&ie=UTF8&qid=1497629567


----------



## delearyous (Jun 16, 2017)

Thank you Dave


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 16, 2017)

Post #14 in this thread shows the needle valve that you want to get. I have one installed (older version) on my Great out door Smokey Mountain. We installed one on my friends Smoke vault. We both can control our smokers easily from 130°-500°+. Below 130° takes a bit of fiddling and a good wind break or no wind. On a nice day during the winter I can hold 110°

No need to modify the burner if you have this needle valve

The Lowes in my town stocks this or you can order off Amazon.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/237718/the-beginings-of-my-disco-burner


----------

